# brute force cutting out



## bruteon32s

hey guys i have an 08 brute force 750 it cuts out when you give it full throttle but as soon as you let off a little bit it runs fine it just cuts out at full throttle


----------



## bigblackrancher

if it suddenly started you might need to reset your bel
tBelt Light Reset

To reset, turn ignition off and pull cvt cover. Put switch inside cover back into "on" postion. Remove seat and disconnect the 2 connectors grey and black and reverse them. They are located if sitting on quad in right rear corner. The grey one is not connected to anything, it's just a reset plug. Grey into black and black into grey. On top of the CVT cover is a black connector that goes to the switch inside the cover, disconnect that at this time. With the 2 still reversed and the black one disconnected, turn the key to the on, but don't start the quad. Observe the belt light. When it stops flashing really fast and starts flashing slow, the belt light is reset. Turn key off, and put the 2 connectors under the seat back to their original connectors and plug the connector switch for the CVT back in. Your done. 

*If it's just the 100 hour causing the light to flash, you do not have to remove the CVT cover and flip the switch. Just swap the plugs and follow the rest of the procedure mentioned above.


----------



## NMKawierider

If its at higher RPMs and when the throttle is fully depressed and stops when back off just a bit is usually called spark blowout. This usually happens when either the power to the coils is low causing weakened spark that misses arks under full fuel charge or;

The fuel charge is too dense for the plug to discharge an ark under a WO position. That could be restricted air supply like a very dirty air filter or an bad TPS thats telling the controller to make the pulse width of the injectors too long making it almost flood thus misfire. 

Of course if you are in the 8-9K range and this is happening, its the RPM limiter stopping you from blowing up your engine...which is normal...and a good thing..lol


----------



## Hotbrute750

sounds like your fuel pump is taking a dump to me... I had the same problem.. I went with an electric fuel pump... let me know if you are interested in how to put the electric pump. its cheaper than the oem vaccum pump..


----------



## bruteon32s

Well its not the belt reset cause I already reset that it maybe my filter but it did it without a filter in it


----------



## Hotbrute750

Fuel pump


----------



## Bootlegger

I bet its the High Dollar fuel pump.


----------



## Hotbrute750

I agree with Bootlegger.. Dang your smart!! lol


----------



## INSTITCHEZ

Sorry to say it bud but I scratched my head for a long time with that same problem! Turns out it is the fuel pump! You can however take the pump apart and clean it. Try that before ya spend big bucks on a new one!!


----------

